# 2016 WELDVRACT 1652 SIDE CONSOLE $15,995.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS WELD CFART ALUMINUM BOAT HAS A 2017 YAMAHA F50LA MOTOR JUST HAD 100 HOUR SERVICE, HAS A 8 INCH LOWRANCE GPS, GRAPH AND DEPTH, THREE SEATS, SIDE CONSOLE,, READY TO FISH CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA 361-758-2140
























































*


----------

